# Ireland Vs France-The French Goal!!



## chris20051 (18 Nov 2009)

I can honestly say it has been one of the best Irish Soccer matches I have seen in Years, till the French goal, how could Henry get away with handling the ball twice which lead up to the deadly goal to crush Ireland's dreams of the worldcup!! 

I didn't expect Ireland to win, they did themselves proud, there was many misses both sides, but the French goal should have never been allowed and we will say if ireland handled the ball and got away with it, would we care probably not.  I think its a disgrace, its not about football anymore, its about what you can get away with on the field.


----------



## Chocks away (18 Nov 2009)

As a proud French-Canadian, I watched the game in a hopefully unbiased manner. But I was very upset by the fact that the referee and his linesmen did not spot the foul that ultimately caused the French goal. Thierry Henry should be ashamed of himself. Why do they not have "instant replay" like in American Football? That would weed the cheats out!


----------



## RMCF (18 Nov 2009)

I am gutted. Absolutely gutted.

To go out in that manner is sickening. And for me Thierry Henry has sunk down the list of great players dramatically. For me he will now always be a great footballer, goal scorer and *CHEAT*. End of.

As for video replays. Can't see FIFA ever allowing them to be honest - they are too backward in their thinking.

As mentioned on RTE, let the ref ask the player, in this case Henry, "did you handle the ball". If he says yeah I did then the ref can diallow the goal, award a free to Ireland and all is ok. If he takes the chance and says "No", and then FIFA look at the video afterwards then he suffers a 3 month ban, or 6 months or whatever. 

That would soon put the cheating out of them.

On a final note, that was the best Irish performance in years, and I was so proud of the team tonight. We are not blessed with great players, but we should have had that game out of sight tonight. France are a very average side, and I will be cheering on whoever is playing them next WC.


----------



## One (19 Nov 2009)

RMCF said:


> I am gutted. Absolutely gutted.
> 
> To go out in that manner is sickening. And for me Thierry Henry has sunk down the list of great players dramatically. For me he will now always be a great footballer, goal scorer and *CHEAT*. End of.
> 
> ...


 
+1

My sentiments exactly.


----------



## roland (19 Nov 2009)

One said:


> +1
> 
> My sentiments exactly.



+1

I'm no fan of conspiracy theories, but given the almost undisputed fact that Blatter is a bloody crook and the fact that Platini is his UEFA side-kick, then it doesn't take the biggest leap of mental gymnastics to suggest that the notion that France would be left out of the World Cup after a match in the Stade de France against a minnow isn't beyond the reach of the Blatterman himself.  It strikes me as not beyond reasonable doubt that the referee/linesmen were under the influence of said people/location, however subtle.  Of course, the actual events could not be forecast, but what happened was a gift to France/Blatter/Platini and an absolute disgrace for Ireland/soccer/deceny.  Of course the two men who ruled out video replay decisions from soccer were Blatter and Platini...


----------



## starlite68 (19 Nov 2009)

much the same thing happend with england v argentina in 86 when maradonna handled the ball.....thats how the cookie crumbles in football,no point moaning about it now.....as john giles said if the goal had have been at the other end of the field in our favour, we would singing a different tune!


----------



## LDFerguson (19 Nov 2009)

Henry allegedly admitted the hand-ball later and claims he told the referee.  From BreakingNews.ie



> Henry admitted the ball did strike his hand and claims he told the referee, who chose to allow the goal to stand.
> 
> The Barcelona striker said: “The ball hit my hand, I will be honest. It was a handball, you can clearly see it. (Sebastien) Squillaci went to jump with two Irish players, I was behind him and the next thing I know the ball hit my hand.
> 
> “It was a handball, but I’m not the ref. I told (the referee) but he said to me the same: ’You are not the ref.”’




http://www.breakingnews.ie/sport/keane-blasts-platini-and-blatter-434886.html#ixzz0XI9lDNPN


----------



## Liamos (19 Nov 2009)

I heard Liam Brady on radio this morning saying that if Henry has admitted that he handled the ball, why not offer to replay the match? Brady said Ireland would happily replay the game in Paris.


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2009)

I've a mate, he's an awful man, in order to get off with women by getting sympathy he pretends he has a fatal disease.

Very like Thierry Henry really then - he has to cheat in order to score.


----------



## karlod (19 Nov 2009)

Agree with the above, just a shame to lose like that, deflection and hand ball!! But the other parts of the goal, the off side, the foul and Mcshane!!


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (19 Nov 2009)

If we knew we were playing compromise rules we would have fielded the Allstars.


----------



## delgirl (19 Nov 2009)

Absolute travesty!  I don't follow football, but watched the match last night and was amazed at the result.

My son plays rugby and, of course, they use the video ref.  It's astonishing that they don't do this in football for crucial decisions.

98FM are launching a campaign to forward 1,000's of e-mails of protest to FIFA - so vent your anger there!

They've also said they might start a campaign to re-name Henry Street in Dublin to Cheat Street!


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

I just hope we don't turn into England going on and on about the hand of God in 20 years time. 

It was heartbreaking but thats sport. I wouldn't call what Henry did cheating. The referee and the linesman are supposed to spot these things. Especially the offside!

It was the best Irish performance I can remember and the players should be proud of themselves but we lost because we didn't take our chances, allowed France to play at Croke Park and because of a dire referee decision. We probably had enough chances to qualify ahead of Italy in the group as well.


----------



## Latrade (19 Nov 2009)

Well UEFA and FIFA got their way. The seeding was the first diabolical situation which should never have been allowed especially as it was only decided late on. If they were to be the rules, they should have been stated at the start of the qualifiers not when it became apparant several "Big" nations may not qualify. And can it honestly be said that France will bring more to the World Cup, not just in performance but also participation from fans?

It took at least a minute to restart the game after the "goal" it would have taken one single look at a replay to rule it out, thirty seconds max. 

Though Platini is the biggest opponent of video replays, I can't see this changing his mind. 

The annoying this is that UEFA and FIFA claim credit for their marketing genius for all the money that comes in from sponsors and the huge revenue they also gain from TV rights. They forget that the only reason sponsors and TV networks pay so much is because of the huge market and investment by the fans. If we didn't watch or go to the matches they wouldn't have the nice lifestyle their jobs now afford.

True, they shouldn't always listen to the fans, if I had my way the refs would be replaced by scantily clad glamour models, but sometimes we're right and we're sick of seeing club and country matches settled by ref errors. 

The FAI stand to lose millions as a result. Players have lost their last chance to play in the World Cup and South Africa is going to have to return the millions of additional kegs of beer it had on order and imported breakfast rolls.

Everyone makes mistakes, players, managers and the officials. Players can get dropped or sold if they make mistakes, managers can get the sack, but given the importance of some official mistakes we need video technology.

On a different note, this has to be marked as one of Dunphy's "jumping the shark" moments. While his cry of how everyone put the team down as not having the ability he forgets that he was one of the main protagonists of this view the last 18 months. In fact, he even went on a couple of minutes later to start picking out players who weren't good enough (players who actually did well).


----------



## One (19 Nov 2009)

That game should be replayed. Or else FIFA should never use the two words sportsmanship and football in the same sentence again.

If they are saying that they can’t do this because it will introduce controversy into games into the future, they should realise that their current thinking has resulted in a gross and blatant miscarriage of justice (in sporting terms), and it can do so again. Avoidance of future complications is no justification for allowing a decision to stand which effectively eliminated Ireland from the World Cup. Fair play is either important or it is not.

Platini was a wonderful footballer and a wonderful sportsman. He should try to get this game replayed. Football as a sport was damaged last night. Henry (who I have always admired) let himself down very badly. 

Footballers have only a short playing career and at best only have a few opportunities to play in the World Cup. The Irish players were denied a fair chance to compete last night, after making a fantastic effort and brining themselves back into the tie with that great goal. And I feel awful sorry for those Irish supporters who have travelled to games for the last two years. What happened last night was very unfair on them. Being in the World Cup means a lot to Irish people. It is desperate to see what occurred last night, and it is desperate to think FIFA will allow that result to stand. Of course they can do something about it!


----------



## Ash 22 (19 Nov 2009)

Theres also the fact had France not got that goal and it went to penalty shootout, theres no guarantee Ireland would have still qualified but agree totally it was a horrible way to go out especially the fact they played so well.


----------



## Ciaraella (19 Nov 2009)

We definetely had enough chances to put the game to bed long before extra time so for that we only have ourselves to blame . But still to go out on a blatant hand ball after playing so well is just a kick in the proverbials, i feel so sorry for the players who won't be around for the next world cup should we qualify. 

RMCF is right, players should be asked about incidents like this/dives etc and if they shown to have lied they should be punished, it might rid the game of some of the dramatics that's it's rife with.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

Latrade said:


> On a different note, this has to be marked as one of Dunphy's "jumping the shark" moments. While his cry of how everyone put the team down as not having the ability he forgets that he was one of the main protagonists of this view the last 18 months. In fact, he even went on a couple of minutes later to start picking out players who weren't good enough (players who actually did well).


 
The guy is a muppet. Even last night he said that Darren Gibson didn't have what it takes to make it at this level. Give it 12 months and see what he saying then. He changes his mind every week. 

As for the match itself, lets just accept defeat as galling as it is. No point whining on and on about it looking for replays etc. Anyone who has played sport knows what it is like to be the victim of a bad decision.

New Zealand got kicked out of the last rugby world cup when France scored a try off a blatent forward pass and they use technology.


----------



## sunrock (19 Nov 2009)

We have got to be mature about this .France had a penalty claim turned down just before that...if Ireland had that penalty claim we would be complaining.France had chances...we had chances.Even if that goal had been disallowed,we would probably still have lost.Ireland worked their socks off and were determined but we just don`t have the quality players that France have...even their subs  are quality.
Take a look at Slovenia who beat Russia despite being down 2-0 with 90 minutes gone in moscow in the first game.We are happy with an honourable draw and a genuine grievance which will no doubt be talked about ad nausea for years to come.The best thing we could do is to accept that over the group stages and the playoff we just were not good enough.


----------



## Locke (19 Nov 2009)

Here's my 2 Cents:

Henry cheated. No doubt about it. If Keane done it how would we react? 

The real issue is the officials. I don't buy into the consipiricy theories (probably because I can't spell conspiricy).

Why wasn't Diarra booked for his constant fouling? Why didn't anelka not get booked for diving? If you are not going to give a peno then it has to be a yellow? How the hell did they not see Henry massage the ball into play?

The ref on Saturday was fair and had a good game. Why were there different officials for Last night’s game?

The Irish were fantastic, done us proud and with a little more belief we would have put away some of those chances and won the game outright.


----------



## DB74 (19 Nov 2009)

sunrock said:


> Even if that goal had been disallowed,we would probably still have lost.


 
No offence but this is bull**** - why would we _probably_ still have lost - we were every bit as good as France last night and actually created more chances than they did.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

DB74 said:


> No offence but this is bull**** - why would we _probably_ still have lost - we were every bit as good as France last night and actually created more chances than they did.


 
Because it would have gone to penalties and if you were to pick 5 players from each team, who would you fancy?


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> I wouldn't call what Henry did cheating.


 
Why not though?

One handball - instinctive/deflection/accidental etc - fair enough it happens, but to handle it *twice*, and the second time to basically use it to control the ball, steadying it so he could tap it on?!?!

I'm not even into football (or any sport) but I can't see how that could ever be considered to be not cheating.


----------



## Yorrick (19 Nov 2009)

I dont agree that the ref was corrupt. He had  opportunities to give a penalty earlier if he was.
I think that he was not up with the game and the linesman was unsighted.
Its no consolation and a terrible injustice but it does show the problem of not taking your chances. Duff and Keane had chances to put Ireland 2 nil up and didnt take them.


----------



## DB74 (19 Nov 2009)

No-one can say who would or would not have gone through last night so to suggest that we probably would have lost anyway is quite frankly ridiculous.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Why not though?
> 
> One handball - instinctive/deflection/accidental etc - fair enough it happens, but to handle it *twice*, and the second time to basically use it to control the ball, steadying it so he could tap it in?!?!
> 
> I'm not even into football (or any sport) but I can't see how that could ever be considered to be not cheating.


 
Because it was instinctive. Anyone who has played football has done something similar at some stage. Robbie Keane got done about 5 times last night for hand ball but no-one accuses him of cheating. It was a shocking referee decision.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

DB74 said:


> No-one can say who would or would not have gone through last night so to suggest that we probably would have lost anyway is quite frankly ridiculous.


 
So is saying that Henry cost us our world cup spot.


----------



## z104 (19 Nov 2009)

Gillette, The best a cheat can get.

I'm not buying Gillette any more or French produce or going to France.

That's my protest


----------



## z104 (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Because it was instinctive. Anyone who has played football has done something similar at some stage. Robbie Keane got done about 5 times last night for hand ball but no-one accuses him of cheating. It was a shocking referee decision.


 

Robbie was seen handling every time


----------



## Liamos (19 Nov 2009)

Whether the ref saw it or not, Henry knows that he cheated. He could have said it to the ref. The fact that he didn't makes him a cheat. He is obviously happy to go to the World Cup even if it means cheating to get there.


----------



## Locke (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny, it was cheating. I know what your saying, and that can happen, hand comes up, instinct. Doesn't hide the fact it was cheating.

And he should have been penailised. Keane did, and we didn't benifit by cheating. France got a goal out of it.


----------



## Locke (19 Nov 2009)

Out of protest against the French, I am never buying a Reno Clio. And as for that Swedish Ref! Well, I'm boycotting the Mamma Mia DVD. Other Half will never get me to watch it now.


----------



## Ciaraella (19 Nov 2009)

My Cusine de France rolls in the morning are a thing of the past.


----------



## One (19 Nov 2009)

locke said:


> out of protest against the french, i am never buying a reno clio. And as for that swedish ref! Well, i'm boycotting the mamma mia dvd. Other half will never get me to watch it now.


 
lol.

On the question of was it cheating?; it was cheating. He deliberately handled the ball. It was cheating.

I referee games, and I think it is very difficult to get all of the decisions correct. Sometimes it is difficult to see what happens because it happens so fast, or because like last night the referee was blind sighted to the handball. Henry concealed the hand ball as best as he could be keeping his hand down to waist height and by adjusting the position of his body the way he did. And okay the linesman should have seen it, but………..referees and linemen sometimes get decisions wrong. Other sports acknowledge that, and help them, by using video evidence. But football has not done that. 

That incident last night was a monumental one. That goal should not have stood. It was cheating. It was despicable. I know that in the past games have been decided on incorrect decisions, i.e. a penalty not given, or an offside goal being allowed to stand. But the incident last night is much worst than most other controversial incidents. That is because (a) it was blatant cheating that (b) put Ireland out of the World Cup (c) after the team had done so well and (d) there is still time and opportunity to give Ireland fair play should FIFA so wish to do so. 

I just think that the performance in Paris last night was a prime example of what the Irish soccer team did so well in the past in their most memorable games. They took on a team that had are ranked higher in football rankings, and deserved to win (1-0) on the night. They defied the odds. Many of the pundits thought they couldn’t do that. But they did. And it was brilliant to see. But now FIFA are going to stand by and allow this sporting injustice. Sacre bleu!


----------



## levelpar (19 Nov 2009)

If anyone thinks that the handball was bad, they should listen to the interview that Ivan Yates had with the referee on Newstalk just before 9.00am this morning. Talk about deliberate insults!


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

levelpar said:


> If anyone thinks that the handball was bad, they should listen to the interview that Ivan Yates had with the referee on Newstalk just before 9.00am this morning. Talk about deliberate insults!


 
Did he really interview him? What did he say?


----------



## csirl (19 Nov 2009)

The balls in FIFAs court on this one. In most sports, if someone did what Henry did, they'd get a career ending suspension from the sport. Lets see what FIFA does about this.

On Henry, he cheated. I'd like to think that a lot of players would have given up on the ball and let it roll out once they'd handled it in the manner Henry did. The fact that he controlled it and passed it across shows he made a conscious decision to cheat.

On the referree/linesman. They need to be taken off the FIFA list. The most important job that any match official has is to get the scores correct - you have to get the right winner - this is why the game is played. You could get every decision right during a game, but if you mess up on a score, you're not up to the job.


----------



## One (19 Nov 2009)

Good on you Dermot Ahern!!! Good on you Liam Brady!!! (The following is an extract from today’s Irish Independent).

“The Irish Justice Minister has demanded a rematch after a blatant handball put France into the football World Cup finals. Dermot Ahern lashed out at governing body Fifa after the Republic was cruelly beaten by a controversial extra-time goal illegally set up by French captain Thierry Henry. Dubbed "Le Hand", the Barcelona star confessed to using his arm to control the ball before squaring for teammate William Gallas to finish. Mr Ahern, a passionate soccer fan, called for Fifa to be called to account in the interests of fair play.

The Republic's assistant manager Liam Brady also backed calls for a replay. "For the dignity and integrity of football, we will go to France and play again," the coach said. "(Fifa president) Sepp Blatter goes on about fair play - let him reflect on what happened last night. Where is football going if a team is cheated out of fair play? Where are we going if this decision stands?"


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

Oh for Gods sake, we ARE worse than the English and the Hand Of God.


----------



## Locke (19 Nov 2009)

levelpar said:


> If anyone thinks that the handball was bad, they should listen to the interview that Ivan Yates had with the referee on Newstalk just before 9.00am this morning. Talk about deliberate insults!


 
That wasn't the ref. it was a pee take


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> The balls in FIFAs court on this one. In most sports, if someone did what Henry did, they'd get a career ending suspension from the sport. Lets see what FIFA does about this.


 
Rubbish. Show me where. Even drug cheats don't get lifetime bans


----------



## csirl (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Rubbish. Show me where. Even drug cheats don't get lifetime bans


 
What about Flavio Briatore in Formula 1 - lifetime ban for doing something that gave his driver an advantage in a Grand Prix. And it didnt impact on the outcome of the World Championship because his team were not in contention.

What about the 8 men out scandal in Baseball? - all got lifetime bans.

What about Art Schlicter in the NFL? - again a lifetime ban.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> What about Flavio Briatore in Formula 1 - lifetime ban for doing something that gave his driver an advantage in a Grand Prix. And it didnt impact on the outcome of the World Championship because his team were not in contention.
> 
> What about the 8 men out scandal in Baseball? - all got lifetime bans.
> 
> What about Art Schlicter in the NFL? - again a lifetime ban.


 
Briatore asked a driver to crash a car. Reckless and could have cost lives.
Did the driver get banned for doing it? No.

Don't follow baseball or NFL so will take your word for it but hardly qualifies as 'most' sports. I can give examples from most sports where 'cheating' does not lead to lifetime bans or anything close.


----------



## Shawady (19 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> In most sports, if someone did what Henry did, they'd get a career ending suspension from the sport. Lets see what FIFA does about this.


 
Thats the point, football is not like most sports. Cheating is a part of the game, whether it is diving or pulling shirts in the penalty box.


----------



## Liamos (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny, why are you being so negative here. You're the only one saying forget about it and don't go on about it. You're saying we probably would have lost on penalties anyway.
Do you not think we were cheated last night? Do you not think we should have at least had the opportunity to take it to penalties?


----------



## MANTO (19 Nov 2009)

The whole point is - we were cheated out of the chance to go to penalties - who is to say we could not have won??

So many people are of the attitude - ah the french would of won anyway - i dont get it? 

At least we can be very proud of our team - more than the french can be... and from what i have been reading on the net...they are very dissapointed too.... but i am sure their dissapointment will dissipate soon enough!


----------



## Latrade (19 Nov 2009)

The great thing about the Henry incident is that it has deflected attention away from the question of why we never played like that in the qualifiers. If on even two or three occasions we had, we wouldn't have had to be in a play off to be cheated of a spot in the World Cup. 

Good job we voted Yes to Lisbon, we can scrap neutrality and go to war with France, they're cheese eating surrender monkeys anyway.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

Liamos said:


> Sunny, why are you being so negative here. You're the only one saying forget about it and don't go on about it. You're saying we probably would have lost on penalties anyway.
> Do you not think we were cheated last night? Do you not think we should have at least had the opportunity to take it to penalties?


 
I am not being negative and I am not saying we probably would have lost on penalties but there was a good chance we would have. Nobody knows. 

Of course we were robbed last night but we are not exactly the first team to suffer from bad decisions and I hate other teams going on about it so I am not going to be hypocritical about it. We are out after a heroic performance. End of story. Having justice ministers asking for replays is populist rubbish.


----------



## levelpar (19 Nov 2009)

> Did he really interview him? What did he say?


 
Ivan Yates , believe it or not, was dumbfounded at the replies he got from this so-called professional.

You really need to hear it first-hand to savour the impact on your senses


----------



## DB74 (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> I am not being negative and I am not saying we probably would have lost on penalties but there was a good chance we would have. Nobody knows.


 
Why would there be a _good_ chance that we would have lost on penalties; a chance yes but not necessarily a good one, especially the way that France played last night.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

DB74 said:


> Why would there be a _good_ chance that we would have lost on penalties; a chance yes but not necessarily a good one, especially the way that France played last night.


 
Of course there was a good chance. If you accept it is a lottery it is at least 50:50 we would have lost. If you believe that player quality comes into it then France would have been favourites especially considering two of Ireland's first choice penalty takers had gone off injured. 

It's not the point though. We were robbed but no-one died. It's sport. Its there to be enoyed in all its beauty and ugliness. All this is taking away from what was Ireland's finest ever performance in my view. Henry and the match officials should be embarassed but calling for replays and lifetime bans is just plain stupid.


----------



## Daddy (19 Nov 2009)

Everyone send an e-mail to FIFA demanding a replay.

I've sent one.

WWW.fifa.com   and at the end of the page it says 'contact us'.


----------



## Staples (19 Nov 2009)

My recollection is hazy but doesn't Henry have some "previous" in this regard.

I can recall him feigning injury in a match in either the last World cup or Euro championships.  The replay showed he hadn't been touched, much less hurt.

Henry's assertion that he told the ref he handled and that it's not really his fault the gal was allowed is mealy-mouthed.  Did this occur _after_ the extended goal celebration during which he milked the fans reaction?

The experience contrasts with that of Robbie Fowler who, while he was playing for Liverpool was awrded a penalty.  He *immediately* (and this is the distinction) told the refer he hadn't been fouled and the penalty wasn't given.


----------



## Locke (19 Nov 2009)

Personally, I don't just blame the Officials & Henry.

I think it's the Banks, Property Developers, & Fianna Fail 

Oh...and the Public Sector too.


----------



## Staples (19 Nov 2009)

Daddy said:


> at the end of the page it says 'contact us'.


 
Maybe that's directed at the refer and his linesmen.


----------



## Liamos (19 Nov 2009)

That was not the referee on newstalk this morning! It was someone impersonating him!


----------



## Teatime (19 Nov 2009)

levelpar said:


> Ivan Yates , believe it or not, was dumbfounded at the replies he got from this so-called professional.
> 
> You really need to hear it first-hand to savour the impact on your senses


 
Please tell me you are joking - that was a complete wind-up interview!


----------



## DB74 (19 Nov 2009)

Staples said:


> The experience contrasts with that of Robbie Fowler who, while he was playing for Liverpool was awrded a penalty. He *immediately* (and this is the distinction) told the refer he hadn't been fouled and the penalty wasn't given.


 
Actually the penalty was still given and Fowler scored it!


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

Staples said:


> Henry's assertion that he told the ref he handled and that it's not really his fault the gal was allowed is mealy-mouthed. Did this occur _after_ the extended goal celebration during which he milked the fans reaction?


 
He didn't claim to have told the ref. He said he told Richard Dunne that it was handball and Dunne told him that 'he wasn't the ref' i.e. It was the refs fault for not spotting it. 

Anyway I am obviously on my own calling for a bit of prespective so I will call it a day but instead of people e-mailing FIFA asking for replays, why not email them asking them to get with the times and introduce technology.


----------



## Daddy (19 Nov 2009)

The more people that call for a replay the better.

The bandwago has started Brady, Justice Minister - go for it everyone.


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2009)

Here's a contrast - snooker - traditionally regarded as the game of 'corner boys' (whatever they are) and chronic truants.

These guys call their fouls all the time.

I agree with Sunny on the technology aspect though.  It has to happen.  Or at the very least, as another poster said, during contentious situations have the ref. simply ask the player if he handled/fouled - if he denies it and it turns out he was lying afterwards, there has to be a replay of the game.  

Why not?


----------



## DB74 (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Anyway I am obviously on my own calling for a bit of prespective


 
No, you're on your own with your "sure we would have lost anyway" attitude.

I have never asked for a replay of the match. We lost on the night, however unfairly it was, and that is that IMO. Plenty of countries though the years have been the victim of poor officiating decisions without the result being affected, the most high profile being Geoff Hurst's goal in the 1966 WC final and Maradona in 1986, not to mention the World Cup in 2002 where South Korea were the beneficiaries of several dubious decisions, agianst both Spain and Italy.

However, it is not beyond FIFA's remit to take action against Henry using video evidence vis-a-vis a 2-3 match ban for unsportsmanlike conduct which would put his World Cup participation in jeopardy.

That is of course, assuming FIFA want to stamp out cheating and the evidence is not there to suggest that they do.


----------



## shnaek (19 Nov 2009)

We all know cheating pays in soccer these days, so why not get rid of the ref altogether? That would make for an interesting game. We could call it 'cheatball' or something. 

Gutted for Ireland, and delighted a stink is being kicked up about it. When you get beat by a cheat you don't just lie down and say 'Ah well'. You stand up and make some noise.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Nov 2009)

shnaek said:


> Gutted for Ireland, and delighted a stink is being kicked up about it. When you get beat by a cheat you don't just lie down and say 'Ah well'. You stand up and make some noise.



Agreed. I doubt these emails will carry any weight in terms of actually getting a replay but at least it shows the level of anger at the injustice carried out and may, just may, force FIFA to think about trying to prevent these injustices happening again (i.e. use technology!). That had to be one of the biggest injustices I've seen in football - and I'm a Leeds fan so know a thing or two about injustices!!


----------



## levelpar (19 Nov 2009)

> Please tell me you are joking - that was a complete wind-up interview!


  

On reflection, I think it was too  gobsmacking to be serious.  The only serious aspect of it was that I almost choked on my toast


----------



## Latrade (19 Nov 2009)

DB74 said:


> Actually the penalty was still given and Fowler scored it!


 
The penalty was given, but it was saved and it was McAteer who scored with the follow up. Fowler claims he meant to score and didn't hit a soft penalty on purpose. It was a funny week for Fowler too as he got two letters form the FA, one congratulating him on his sporting behaviour and another handing him a ban for showing a t-shirts some weeks previously proclaiming support for the Liverpool Dockers who were on strike.

Any way. Are we seriously going to bombard UEFA/FIFA with letters and emails? I'm as pee'd as the next, but that's sport, you take it on the chin. Seriously, if this hyperbole continues we will never be able to pass any judgement on the English again. 

It was a harsh and unjust way to go out. It stinks, but let's go out with some dignity.


----------



## Vanilla (19 Nov 2009)

Was outnumbered by French watching the game last night. Their immediate reaction when they saw the goal ( and not the foul) naturally was of delight- quickly turned sour though when they saw the replay.

Nobody, including the French, wants to win this way. Look at Le Monde this morning- over 85% of French people think Ireland should have won last night.

Henry at least admitted it was a handball- maybe he didn't have much choice, but since when did that stop others maintaining at least a silence?

I think Ireland played really well last night, and I think a replay would be the best option. Think Dunphy said last night we could go to arbritration about it? 

But even so, I have to admit I'm happy at least that the French acknowledge it was a cheat and they're not happy about it. Fair play to them for that.


----------



## Latrade (19 Nov 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> and I'm a Leeds fan so know a thing or two about injustices!!


 
Giving or receiving?


----------



## Latrade (19 Nov 2009)

Vanilla said:


> But even so, I have to admit I'm happy at least that the French acknowledge it was a cheat and they're not happy about it. Fair play to them for that.


 
On reflection maybe we shouldn't let it drop, if we accept a humble apology so easily (especially when he's been caught rapid) it might give FF ideas.


----------



## shnaek (19 Nov 2009)

FIFA have come out this morning and said that they have no comment to make on the match and they don't intend to make a comment either. Their match report [broken link removed]
barely mentions any controversy. They want to sweep it under the carpet. Are we going to let them? Not without making some noise. 

We're a small country, and I'm sure FIFA don't give a fiddlers about us. But we've always stood up for ourselves because we have a bit of pride. And we need to stand up for ourselves now, even if there's no chance of anything being done about it, because it shows that we have pride in ourselves and that we won't go quietly to the corner.

Of course it's just football, but don't underestimate how important it is to the country. People often associate the rise of the team in 88 to the rise of the country's economy. And though this might be taking things a little far, God knows we need something to cheer about these days. Our politicians aren't going to rise the country like our football team did, and would have at the World Cup.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

Latrade said:


> Any way. Are we seriously going to bombard UEFA/FIFA with letters and emails? I'm as pee'd as the next, but that's sport, you take it on the chin. Seriously, if this hyperbole continues we will never be able to pass any judgement on the English again.
> 
> It was a harsh and unjust way to go out. It stinks, but let's go out with some dignity.


 
Well said.


----------



## Daddy (19 Nov 2009)

Ever complain to your boss and feel you lost your dignity.  Doubt it !


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

DB74 said:


> No, you're on your own with your "sure we would have lost anyway" attitude.
> 
> I have never asked for a replay of the match. We lost on the night, however unfairly it was, and that is that IMO. Plenty of countries though the years have been the victim of poor officiating decisions without the result being affected, the most high profile being Geoff Hurst's goal in the 1966 WC final and Maradona in 1986, not to mention the World Cup in 2002 where South Korea were the beneficiaries of several dubious decisions, agianst both Spain and Italy.
> 
> ...


 
Do you mind not putting words in my mouth. I never said you asked for a replay but people are. 

Where did I say we would have lost? It's no more incorrect to point out that we could have lost anyway than people here saying we lost because of the goal. If the goal hadn't been scored, Ireland would still of had to win the game somehow. They were denied that opportunity. Thats all. They weren't denied automatic qualification.

I have admitted we were robbed but I have played sport at international level. I have benefited from and lost due to decisions made. I have seen people 'cheat' and I have probably 'cheated' myself. I get as angry and as upset as anyone but I also play sport for the highs and lows that it provides. You don't always get what you deserve. That's the beauty of it.


----------



## Lak (19 Nov 2009)

there were two players on that pitch that played a pivotal role in Irelands defeat and I do not consider Henry to be one of them.
Lloris the French keeper was awesome in both games and if it had not been for him the game(s) would have been won comfortably.
The other is Mc'Shane...The moment O shea hobbled off and Mc'shane stepped onto that pitch I said "This game is lost"
Mc'Shane was in the perfect position both goal and ball side of Henry but somehow miracuoulously out manouvered himself to end up as a spectator OFF the pitch at the side of the goal, the lad is a very VERY poor footballer.
What Henry did was despicable but there was more than one reason Ireland were defeated.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Nov 2009)

Latrade said:


> Giving or receiving?



Receiving - plenty of instances but not relevant here as this isn't about Leeds!


----------



## DB74 (19 Nov 2009)

Locke said:


> Personally, I don't just blame the Officials & Henry.
> 
> I think it's the Banks, Property Developers, & Fianna Fail
> 
> Oh...and the Public Sector too.


 
Can't blame FF on this one, unfortunately.

In fact, I'd say Brian Cowen started crying when Gallas scored.

I'd say he was thinking "qualify for World Cup = General Election just beforehand when the country is on crest of wave of hope = 5 more years in power yippee!"


----------



## Staples (19 Nov 2009)

Even if we were awarded given a replay, we'd still be starting a goal down and I don't think that would be fair. Aside form the hookey goal, both teams finished level after the two matches so why should France's advantage be restored?

I think that if it is decided to have a replay, it should assume a staring point of 0-0 with the match possibly played at a neutral venue (Anfield? ).


----------



## csirl (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> It's not the point though. We were robbed but no-one died. It's sport. Its there to be enoyed in all its beauty and ugliness. All this is taking away from what was Ireland's finest ever performance in my view. Henry and the match officials should be embarassed but calling for replays and lifetime bans is just plain stupid.


 
This would be ok if you were talking about amateur sport such as the olympics before professionalism. There is a real impact on peoples lives as a result of this. People forget that the players on the field are doing a job. The outcome of the match will have a huge effect on the future careers of some of the participants. Those that missed out on going to the World Cup could have missed the biggest opportunity of their lifes. There lives and those of their family are altered forever. While professional sport can often look like a soap opera, you have to remember that the people on the pitch are real people doing real jobs for real money.


----------



## Latrade (19 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> This would be ok if you were talking about amateur sport such as the olympics before professionalism. There is a real impact on peoples lives as a result of this. People forget that the players on the field are doing a job. The outcome of the match will have a huge effect on the future careers of some of the participants. Those that missed out on going to the World Cup could have missed the biggest opportunity of their lifes. There lives and those of their family are altered forever. While professional sport can often look like a soap opera, you have to remember that the people on the pitch are real people doing real jobs for real money.


 
An obvious question though is why didn't they do the job in the qualifiers? It's ok to say that this one moment in the match ruined everything, but if their livelihoods and careers were so dependent on getting to the World Cup, then it's not good enough to just perform well in 1.5 matches and blame one poor decision from the officials.


----------



## mathepac (19 Nov 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> Oh let me see, how about these few injustices ... [poster drones on and on and on here about real and imagined injustices dating back centuries ] ...
> Anyway, this isn't about Leeds!


Thanks be to Jaysus!!

Listen, you're a ***** ****** supporter, get on with supporting (somewhere else please) and stop whinging. The swear filter recognises the words ***** ****** as profanity and filters them out - excellent work mods.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Nov 2009)

mathepac said:


> Thanks be to Jaysus!!
> 
> Listen, you're a ***** ****** supporter, get on with supporting (somewhere else please) and stop whinging. The swear filter recognises the words ***** ****** as profanity and filters them out - excellent work mods.



Hey I was asked!


----------



## S.L.F (19 Nov 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac (19 Nov 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> Hey I was asked!


I know, but make allowances - people are behaving irrationally after last night's disappointment, noone really cares about ***** ******, apart from your good self. 

I've written to FIFA protesting using the link above, but I think we need to do more.

The ref was Swedish so as well as the measures already proposed dare I suggest we impose sanctions on IKEA, Volvo, porn sites featuring lusty blonde Swedish triplets and so on?


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

mathepac said:


> The ref was Swedish so as well as the measures already proposed dare I suggest we impose sanctions on IKEA, Volvo, porn sites featuring lusty blonde Swedish triplets and so on?


 
IKEA I can survive but I draw the line at lusty blonde Swedish triplets. The French can have the World Cup!!


----------



## Teatime (19 Nov 2009)

levelpar said:


> On reflection, I think it was too gobsmacking to be serious. The only serious aspect of it was that I almost choked on my toast


 
On reflection? For me it was when the referee said he did not see the handball because he saw his friend Johann in the crowd and he was waving to him...the referee also said he had dinner with Thierry Henry before the game and that he loved the Tom Dunne show...


----------



## One (19 Nov 2009)

I am sure this is what is on Liam Brady's mind. Well done to Arsenal for doing this at the time!

Arsène Wenger offers an FA Cup rematch to Sheffield United 13 February 1999

“The FA Cup often throws up weird and wonderful situations but in 1999 Highbury witnessed one of the strangest episodes in the competition's history. Arsenal were drawn at home against Sheffield United in the Fifth Round and beat the Yorkshire team 2-1 thanks to goals from Patrick Vieira and Marc Overmars. However, the winning goal caused plenty of controversy.

The ball had been kicked into touch by a United player so one of his team-mates could receive treatment. But when Kanu received possession from the resulting throw, he broke away down the right and squared for Overmars to score. Sheffield United were outraged…. Arsène Wenger offered United manager Steve Bruce a chance to replay the match at Highbury. Wenger's gracious offer was accepted and, with the FA's consent, the rematch took place 10 days later”. 

http://www.arsenal.com/news/news-archive/ars-ne-wenger-offers-fa-cup-rematch


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

Do people really think that the Irish team and the FAI would be running to offer a replay if the situations were reversed?

By the way, remember the Hand of Back in the heineken cup final. Anyone remember the Munster players reaction after it. Not one called for a replay or ban.


----------



## S.L.F (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Do people really think that the Irish team and the FAI would be running to offer a replay if the situations were reversed?


 
Well needless to say yes of course.

Google images "Le Cheat"


----------



## Shawady (19 Nov 2009)

FIFA want France in the World Cup. There is no way there will be a reply.
The 4 unseeded teams should have protested about the way the draw was made at the time. If they had got together they could have forced an open draw. We still could have got France but at least it would have felt everyone had an equal chance. The FAI were very quiet about it.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Nov 2009)

mathepac said:


> I know, but make allowances



Point taken - irrelevant details now removed!


----------



## Sim Two (19 Nov 2009)

When the Henry incident happened last night I was shouting at the TV for Ireland not to tip-off.  Once you re-start the match you have virtually no-chance of getting the goal ruled out, match replayed etc.

We should have protested longer and harder than we did and made a bigger fuss at that time.  

However, my other half asked an interesting question about the circumstances of the goal.  If Henry went to the referee after the goal had been scored and said I handled the ball, could the ref have changed his mind given that he didn’t see the handball.  In other words, can a referee take a player’s word on an incident and make his decision accordingly?


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2009)

Don't know but if (as has been suggested) Henry admitted his handball to Dunne, who allegedly told him "I'm not the ref.", implicit in that statement in my mind is "well tell the ref. then" or better still, and I'm not apportioning responsibility to Dunne, but why didn't he call the ref himself, call over Henry and say "Tell him what you just told me" ?


----------



## Shawady (19 Nov 2009)

As far as I'm aware, a ref can change a decision once the game has not been restarted. If Henry had have gone straight to him (instead of celebrating the goal) and said he stopped the ball from going out with his hand, the ref may have changed his mind but I'm not sure if he can do that if he himself did not see the handball.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Don't know but if (as has been suggested) Henry admitted his handball to Dunne, who allegedly told him "I'm not the ref.", implicit in that statement in my mind is "well tell the ref. then" or better still, and I'm not apportioning responsibility to Dunne, but why didn't he call the ref himself, call over Henry and say "Tell him what you just told me" ?



Because I presume he told him after the match!! I see the FAI have lodged a complaint to FIFA and are outlining what they believe is a precedent for a replay! http://www.breakingnews.ie/sport/fai-to-lodge-complaint-with-fifa-over-handball-goal-434972.html


----------



## One (19 Nov 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> I see the FAI have lodged a complaint to FIFA and are outlining what they believe is a precedent for a replay! http://www.breakingnews.ie/sport/fai-to-lodge-complaint-with-fifa-over-handball-goal-434972.html


 
Maybe there will me more to this so. The precedent set is interesting.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

One said:


> Maybe there will me more to this so. The precedent set is interesting.
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Not really. Its completely different. The ref ordered a free out rather than a retake of the penalty kick. He made a technical error on the remedy rather than a genuine mistake on the actual offence. 

If FIFA was to allow a replay now, there would have to be a replay everytime a ref didn't award a penalty or did award one that wasn't one, or sent someone off or didn't send someone off etc etc etc.

People just need to get over it. Even Trap has said it can't be replayed.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Not really. Its completely different.



Agreed there Sunny, very strange that the FAI are going down this route!


----------



## Shawady (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> If FIFA was to allow a replay now, there would have to be a replay everytime a ref didn't award a penalty or did award one that wasn't one, or sent someone off or didn't send someone off etc etc etc.


 
True, and don't forget UEFA gave an arsenal player a 2 match ban for diving earlier this season and then did a u-turn after Wenger said they would be opening a can of worms.


----------



## Liamos (19 Nov 2009)

Keep up the negativity Sunny! By the end of today you'll have us all agreeing with you. Sure weren't we lucky to be even on the same pitch as the French! Little old Ireland looking for replays! What nonsense.


----------



## Caveat (19 Nov 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> Because I presume he told him after the match!!


 
Ah OK - obviously. 

I somehow got the impression that this exchange happened on the pitch.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

Liamos said:


> Keep up the negativity Sunny! By the end of today you'll have us all agreeing with you. Sure weren't we lucky to be even on the same pitch as the French! Little old Ireland looking for replays! What nonsense.


 
If you are going to accuse me of negativity, you can also accuse Trapattoni. He has admitted that the match can't be replayed and he also absolved Henry saying it wasn't his reponssibilty to tell the ref he handled it.

People need to cop on. I am as gutted as anyone to be out of the world cup (I have my trip booked) but I am not going to be sitting around for 20 years whining about a refs decison that went against us like the English do about 1986.

The bigger scandal was the way FIFA changed the rules to seed teams in the play offs. That's what people should be giving out about instead of armchair fans who don't know anything about football or sport coming out calling for replays and lifetime bans for players.

Again I come back to the Hand of Back in the Heineken Cup. Munster took it on the chin and so should the Soccer team. These things happen. They shouldn't but they do.


----------



## One (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> He made a technical error on the remedy rather than a genuine mistake on the actual offence.


 
The referee made a mistake in the Uzbekistan and Bahrain match. He made a mistake last night. There are many different types of mistakes, and a technical error is a mistake. 

The precedent set is that the referee was over ruled. FIFA have stated today that the referee’s decision is final, but this is a precedent that shows that there may be exceptions. 

A spokesperson for the world football governing body flatly dismissed calls for a rematch, referring to Law 5 in the official rules of the game. (http://www.rte.ie/news/2009/1119/ireland.html ). It states that the referee has 'full authority to enforce the Laws of the Game in connection with the match to which he has been appointed,' and that 'the decisions of the referee regarding facts connected with play are final.'



Sunny said:


> If FIFA was to allow a replay now, there would have to be a replay everytime a ref didn't award a penalty or did award one that wasn't one, or sent someone off or didn't send someone off etc etc etc.


 
I don’t know if I agree with that. FIFA wouldn’t have to do this. FIFA should accept that referees need some help refereeing matches and should introduce video evidence as other sports have already done. There is so much money involved in football, and so many cameras at the games, that I think it would be easily implemented. 

(For the first time for a rugby match) I was in Croke Park on Sunday watching Ireland versus Australia. I was very impressed with the assistance that the referee was given, and how he was given every chance to make the correct decision.

I don’t think FIFA will allow a replay, but I hope they do. And I’m glad the FAI are making an argument.


----------



## Ceist Beag (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny I agree with ye except that I do think there is an opportunity here to try and force a change whereby FIFA may consider ways of preventing this happening again so I do think a short term outcry is warranted here. As you said, a replay won't happen and we don't want to harp on about this but at the same time, if this can be used to bring about a change for the better then I'm on the side of making as big a fuss as possible of this right now.


----------



## S.L.F (19 Nov 2009)

mathepac said:


> The ref was Swedish so as well as the measures already proposed dare I suggest we impose sanctions on porn sites featuring lusty blonde Swedish triplets and so on?


 
I'm not sure about everybody else but I'd like to see the 'evidence' before we impose sanctions.


----------



## ccbkd (19 Nov 2009)

For FIFA to roll out their Fair Play flags at World Cup in South Africa next year is hyprocrisy.. whats fair about an off-side and two of the most deliberate handballs you are ever likely to see without some sort of accountability


----------



## S.L.F (19 Nov 2009)

ceist beag said:


> sunny i agree with ye except that i do think there is an opportunity here to try and force a change whereby fifa may consider ways of preventing this happening again so i do think a short term outcry is warranted here. As you said, a replay won't happen and we don't want to harp on about this but at the same time, if this can be used to bring about a change for the better then i'm on the side of making as big a fuss as possible of this right now.


 
+1


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

Ceist Beag said:


> Sunny I agree with ye except that I do think there is an opportunity here to try and force a change whereby FIFA may consider ways of preventing this happening again so I do think a short term outcry is warranted here. As you said, a replay won't happen and we don't want to harp on about this but at the same time, if this can be used to bring about a change for the better then I'm on the side of making as big a fuss as possible of this right now.


 
I am all for the introduction of technology but there have been worse decisions than this before and nothing has been done. Remember all the goals not given that have crossed the line and that is real simple technology. 

We have the moral high ground on this. I think we can protest and call for change in calm dignified way without calling for the boycott of Gillette products and having our Justice Minister been quoted internationally looking for replays. Eventually the world will get tired of our complaints and just see us as whining losers


----------



## DB74 (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> People need to cop on. I am as gutted as anyone to be out of the world cup (I have my trip booked) but I am not going to be sitting around for 20 years whining about a refs decison that went against us like the English do about 1986.


 
20 years! It's less than 20 hours since the incident so please forgive us for having a rant about it.




Sunny said:


> The bigger scandal was the way FIFA changed the rules to seed teams in the play offs. That's what people should be giving out about instead of *armchair fans who don't know anything about football or sport coming out calling for replays and lifetime bans for players*


 
This is an extremely arrogant comment to make.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

DB74 said:


> 20 years! It's less than 20 hours since the incident so please forgive us for having a rant about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Its not really. Anyone who follows football knows that a replay is impossible so why waste time ranting and raving looking for one. I have been following football for 30 years. This is not exactly the first time something like this has happened. There have been other injustices. The players I understand because they were involved but even Trap admits it can't be replayed so why the FAI are looking for one I don't know except they want to be seen to be doing something

Like I say, FIFA have other questions to answer and the FAI would be better off asking questions about the seeding of the teams and pushing for the use of technology than pushing a useless agenda of getting the result overturned.


----------



## csirl (19 Nov 2009)

> However, my other half asked an interesting question about the circumstances of the goal. If Henry went to the referee after the goal had been scored and said I handled the ball, could the ref have changed his mind given that he didn’t see the handball. In other words, can a referee take a player’s word on an incident and make his decision accordingly?


 
In some sports, such as cricket, golf and snooker, the referee will penalise any foul that the player voluntarily admits to and it happens quite often. Some sports also have a catch-all phrase in the rule book along the lines that the referee can take whatever action is appropriate, particularly in matters of fair play and sportsmanship. Not sure if the football rule book has this - anyone enlighten us?


----------



## Sim Two (19 Nov 2009)

I have enjoyed watching Thierry Henry play soccer over the years and would rate him as one of the top 10 strikers to have played in the English Premiership.  At the top of his game he was without doubt one of the best and most clinical finishers of his era.

Last night, he reacted instinctively to the bounce of a ball and did what any striker would do in the same situation. 

The big question is what he did in the 90 seconds between the time the goal was  scored to the time the match started again.  He had about 90 seconds to admit the offence.  I would love to know whether he even thought about admitting the handball.  His country was badly struggling in a match they were favourites to win, the opposition were playing out of their skins.  

Did the thought enter his head that he had used his hand in a way which gave his team a controversial yet badly needed goal?  Did he look at the Irish team complain bitterly and have a small pang of guilt? Did he realise that he could be depriving players like Given, Dunne, Keane and Duff of the chance to play on the greatest stage?

I feel sorry for Henry that he will now be remembered for the France-Ireland match rather than all of his achievements over the years.  

What would you have done in those 90 seconds?  What would you expect an Irish player to do in similar circumstances?


----------



## Shawady (19 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> In some sports, such as cricket, golf and snooker, the referee will penalise any foul that the player voluntarily admits to and it happens quite often. Some sports also have a catch-all phrase in the rule book along the lines that the referee can take whatever action is appropriate, particularly in matters of fair play and sportsmanship. Not sure if the football rule book has this - anyone enlighten us?


 
There was an incident a few years ago where a goalkeeper was about to kick the ball out of his hands but did not notice a player from the other team had stayed forward and was behind him. When he was about to kick it out of his hands the forward kicked it from him while the ball was in the air, and went on to score a goal. 
As far as I remember, the ref disallowed it as although it was not against the rules it was against 'the spirit of the game'


----------



## ccbkd (19 Nov 2009)

Sim Two said:


> I have enjoyed watching Thierry Henry play soccer over the years and would rate him as one of the top 10 strikers to have played in the English Premiership. At the top of his game he was without doubt one of the best and most clinical finishers of his era.
> 
> Last night, he reacted instinctively to the bounce of a ball and did what any striker would do in the same situation.
> 
> ...


 
Anybody Remember Paulo Di Canio incident in premiership! He admitted a wrong and stopped play accordingly something Henry didn't dream of doing last night


----------



## dodo (19 Nov 2009)

Henry remember is a player who has won everything at Country and Club level. So he should have lead by example and he should have gone to the ref and said he had handled the ball.
It is just not right what happened and no point saying if the shoe was on the other foot and so on, let's stick with the facts and they are that Henry and French cheated to over come Ireland.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

ccbkd said:


> Anybody Remember Paulo Di Canio incident in premiership! He admitted a wrong and stopped play accordingly something Henry didn't dream of doing last night


 
No he didn't. He stopped play when the goalkeeper was injured.

This is also the guy who pushed the referee to the ground so not sure we should be using him as a role model.


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

dodo said:


> Henry remember is a player who has won everything at Country and Club level. So he should have lead by example and he should have gone to the ref and said he had handled the ball.
> It is just not right what happened and no point saying if the shoe was on the other foot and so on, let's stick with the facts and they are that Henry and French cheated to over come Ireland.


 
Why should he? He shouldn't have done it in the first place but it's up to the ref to see it and take action. The Irish Manager and most of players have all said they don't blame Henry. They all know they would do the same thing in his shoes. We need some realism here.


----------



## Liamos (19 Nov 2009)

You seem to know it all. "The Irish players would have done the same." You speak with such authority. How do you know this?


----------



## levelpar (19 Nov 2009)

> the referee also said he had dinner with Thierry Henry before the game and that he loved the Tom Dunne show...


 
The referee should have gone to Spectsavers and I'll have to go to for an ear test


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

Liamos said:


> You seem to know it all. "The Irish players would have done the same." You speak with such authority. How do you know this?


 
Because they are professional footballers. Sports people do things like this every week. We don't like it but there you go They pull shirts, handle on the line, pretend the ball hasn't crossed the goal line, pull down players, committ fouls etc etc. You can count on one hand (if that) the amount of people that would have told the ref last night that they handled the ball.

This is not Roy of the Rovers. Can anyone who has played sport at any level honestly say they have never looked to gain an advantage or take advantage of a refs decision that has gone in their favour?


----------



## shnaek (19 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Because they are professional footballers. Sports people do things like this every week. We don't like it but there you go They pull shirts, handle on the line, pretend the ball hasn't crossed the goal line, pull down players, committ fouls etc etc. You can count on one hand (if that) the amount of people that would have told the ref last night that they handled the ball.
> 
> This is not Roy of the Rovers. Can anyone who has played sport at any level honestly say they have never looked to gain an advantage or take advantage of a refs decision that has gone in their favour?



So we should leave things as they are?


----------



## Sunny (19 Nov 2009)

shnaek said:


> So we should leave things as they are?


 
No, I have already said I would welcome technology but you can't expect players to referee themselves. Its not like golf or snooker where it only impacts the individual. Henry had ten teammates that wanted to go to the world cup. Imagine if he had owned up, the goal was disallowed and Ireland went down the pitch and scored a goal that should have been disallowed for offside. What happens then?


----------



## z104 (19 Nov 2009)

Responce from Gillette

Gillette is aware of the HENRY handball incident in the France v Ireland World Cup qualifier.  Thierry Henry has publicly acknowledged that it was a handball.  It is not our place to comment on the refereeing in the match. This incident does not affect his relationship with us.

Kind regards, 

Fiona 

Consumer Relations 

__________________________________________________________________________
Procter & Gamble UK will collect and store your personal details and we, or our agents, may re-contact you for a period to ensure we provide the best follow up services and measures of our performance. The information we collect from you about our products may also be shared with other departments within Procter & Gamble Worldwide. We will not use this data for any other purpose without your consent. If you would like more information about Procter & Gamble's Privacy Policy please let us know or alternatively log on to our website


----------



## emaol (19 Nov 2009)

I believe we have until 12 midnight tonight to wrap up this discussion before what has been comedy panto discussion turns into cringeworthy embarrassment.

The Irish team had plenty of chances to wrap the game up before the Henry incident, they didn't, let's leave it at that. 
If we want to win, we need to do it for ourselves, and not rely on ref/technology/notions of fairplay or anything else unrelated to putting the ball into the net more times than your opponent.


----------



## csirl (19 Nov 2009)

emaol said:


> I believe we have until 12 midnight tonight to wrap up this discussion before what has been comedy panto discussion turns into cringeworthy embarrassment.
> 
> The Irish team had plenty of chances to wrap the game up before the Henry incident, they didn't, let's leave it at that.
> If we want to win, we need to do it for ourselves, and not rely on ref/technology/notions of fairplay or anything else unrelated to putting the ball into the net more times than your opponent.


 
Its impossible to win without fairplay.

At this rate, football will have to rebrand itself as "entertainment" instead of "sport" ala WWE wrestling. At this stage, all we're short of is some guy in spandex coming on and breaking a chair over someones head.


----------



## mathepac (19 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> ...  At this stage, all we're short of is some guy in spandex coming on ...


David "The Spice-girl" Beckham?



csirl said:


> ...   breaking ... someones head.


Eric "The Karate Kid" Cantona?


----------



## Conan (19 Nov 2009)

Since FIFA wont allow a replay I suggest we:
- Recall our ambassador to France
- Boycott French fries
- Boycott Cuisine de France
- Boycott Volvo cars (Swedish referee) 
- Send home the Swedish au-pair..........maybe on second thoughts....
- Withdraw from the Euro (David McWilliams will be happy)
- Refuse to send Maire Geoghegan-Quinn to Europe 

And if that doesn't work we can always threaten to appoint Mary Coughlan as EU Commissioner.


----------



## z104 (19 Nov 2009)

a facebook page was opened today and already as 120,000 signatures to replay the match.

Petition to have Ireland vs France replayed!!!


----------



## Tinker Bell (19 Nov 2009)

In mid summer hubby and I spent three weeks in France, as we have been doing for years. The spend was about €5,800 including hotels but not ferries. Today, we've decided that that was our last holiday there. We also will not give our custom to French restaurants, perfumes, clothing, wine etc. until the World Cup final. This was done in a fit of pique but in retrospect it makes sense. Cheaper holidays elsewhere and, lets face it, they were passed out years ago in the wine making department. I'm sure Henry would be demonised if lots of people did just this. A small step I know but it makes us feel good. We have decided not to shout about it from the rooftops and we are not grumpy old wagons. Hopefully.


----------



## roland (19 Nov 2009)

Oh dear.  I hope you boycott French fries too.  That would put it right up there with the indignation of silly Americans after the French didn't agree with the war in Iraq.  That told the French.... Bien sur it did.

Get a grip ma dear.


----------



## roland (19 Nov 2009)

to SUNNY: It would help if you could name an injustice so transparent and irrefutable in a match of similar or greater importance.


----------



## shnaek (19 Nov 2009)

csirl said:


> At this stage, all we're short of is some guy in spandex coming on and breaking a chair over someones head.


Lol! Now that's something I'd pay to see! It'd be like Monthy Python returns.


----------



## One (19 Nov 2009)

Conan said:


> Since FIFA wont allow a replay I suggest we:
> - Recall our ambassador to France
> - Boycott French fries
> - Boycott Cuisine de France
> ...


 
LOL. Excellant!


----------



## mathepac (20 Nov 2009)

One said:


> LOL. Excellant!


I wouldn't agree, given that most of the post has appeared in the thread already - plagiarism or wha'?


----------



## MrMan (20 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Because it would have gone to penalties and if you were to pick 5 players from each team, who would you fancy?


 
Considering the French players were bottling it in front of their own fans (how many stray passes did they send out of play) it is fairly conceivable that the pressure on them for penalties would create a few french misses.


----------



## MrMan (20 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Because it was instinctive. Anyone who has played football has done something similar at some stage. Robbie Keane got done about 5 times last night for hand ball but no-one accuses him of cheating. It was a shocking referee decision.


 
He did it twice, once off his shoulder which was borderline and the second was miscontrol and more importantly both were seen. If we all do it instinctivlely it is still cheating.


----------



## MrMan (20 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Its not really. Anyone who follows football knows that a replay is impossible so why waste time ranting and raving looking for one. I have been following football for 30 years. This is not exactly the first time something like this has happened. There have been other injustices. The players I understand because they were involved but even Trap admits it can't be replayed so why the FAI are looking for one I don't know except they want to be seen to be doing something
> 
> Like I say, FIFA have other questions to answer and the FAI would be better off asking questions about the seeding of the teams and pushing for the use of technology than pushing a useless agenda of getting the result overturned.


 
Well as the voice of the knowledgeable football people here, I'm surprised that you say that a replay is a waste of time. Surely you remeber Arsenal offering to replay an FA cup game against Sheffield Utd after they scored an unsporting goal to win the match. They didn't even cheat to score but they did go against the code of sportsmanship, and Wenger agreed that out of fairness the tie should be replayed and it was. The ball is in the French FA's court and if they want to maintain their integrity they should offer the chance of a replay and let fifa make the hard choice, but I doubt they will.


----------



## One (20 Nov 2009)

mrman said:


> the ball is in the french fa's court and if they want to maintain their integrity they should offer the chance of a replay and let fifa make the hard choice, but i doubt they will.


 
+1


----------



## Sunny (20 Nov 2009)

MrMan said:


> Well as the voice of the knowledgeable football people here, I'm surprised that you say that a replay is a waste of time. Surely you remeber Arsenal offering to replay an FA cup game against Sheffield Utd after they scored an unsporting goal to win the match. They didn't even cheat to score but they did go against the code of sportsmanship, and Wenger agreed that out of fairness the tie should be replayed and it was. The ball is in the French FA's court and if they want to maintain their integrity they should offer the chance of a replay and let fifa make the hard choice, but I doubt they will.


 
Again, what has that got to do with the current situation. The replay wasn't played because of a mistake by the referee. If this match is played again because a linsman didn't see an offside and a ref didn't see handball, where do we stop? The season would never end with the amount of replays that would have to be played.

Did Englad get a replay after the hand of God in 1986?

Did Spurs get a replay in 2005 when Mendez's shot clearly went over the line against Man Utd but wasn't given and Roy Carroll the Utd keeper knew it did?

Did Australia get a replay in the 2006 world cup against Italy when they lost to an injury time penalty that was clearly a dive? 

Also was there a replay when Graham Poll booked the Croatia player three times against Australia in the same world cup.

Check out Lional Messi's hand ball goal in La Liga a couple of years ago. Was there a replay?

I could go on and on........

I don't claim to be the voice of people with football knowledge. I do claim to be the voice of common sense though.

Like I say I am annoyed at the officials performance and am annoyed at FIFA for the whole seeding thing but we are out. It's a horrible way to go out but what's happened has happened.


----------



## Sunny (20 Nov 2009)

MrMan said:


> He did it twice, once off his shoulder which was borderline and the second was miscontrol and more importantly both were seen. If we all do it instinctivlely it is still cheating.


 
Look at the game again. It was more than twice. And he protested after every single one


----------



## Shawady (20 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> I could go on and on........


 
Sure only recently Liverpool got a penalty against Birmingham that even my mates that are Liverppool suporters admit was a dive. Man Utd scored a winner against Man City in the 5th minute of injury time even though only 3 minutes were allocated by the 4th official.
If the FAI keep the presure on FIFA, it may force them to look at using video technology in the future but I can't see anything happen for us now. 
It is crazy that blatant cheating like this cannot be highlighted as it happens in a game and dealt with by the ref or 4th official, but unfortunately cheating is part of the game now whether people like it or not.


----------



## Teatime (20 Nov 2009)

roland said:


> Oh dear. I hope you boycott French fries too. That would put it right up there with the indignation of silly Americans after the French didn't agree with the war in Iraq. That told the French.... Bien sur it did.


 
The silly Americans called them 'Freedom Fries' for a time.

This issue is going like the Roy Keane saga - it is the people that know least about football that have the most to say...


----------



## Sunny (20 Nov 2009)

Shawady said:


> Sure only recently Liverpool got a penalty against Birmingham that even my mates that are Liverppool suporters admit was a dive. Man Utd scored a winner against Man City in the 5th minute of injury time even though only 3 minutes were allocated by the 4th official.
> If the FAI keep the presure on FIFA, it may force them to look at using video technology in the future but I can't see anything happen for us now.
> It is crazy that blatant cheating like this cannot be highlighted as it happens in a game and dealt with by the ref or 4th official, but unfortunately cheating is part of the game now whether people like it or not.


 
Can only hope this is the final straw with regard the introduction of techonology. Have my doubts though


----------



## Caveat (20 Nov 2009)

Well some of you might be glad to know that I am about to walk into _le_ _commissariat de police _in Saint-Denis to give myself up.

I have just murdered Thierry Henry.  Let that be an end to it.


----------



## Mucker Man (20 Nov 2009)

Well done Caveat, can we forget about this now, we didn't qualify for the World Cup and there won't be a replay.


----------



## ney001 (20 Nov 2009)

I know it's a serious situation but I did laugh out loud when I heard the papers in the UK referring to it as 'The Hand of Frog'


----------



## MrMan (20 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Again, what has that got to do with the current situation. The replay wasn't played because of a mistake by the referee. If this match is played again because a linsman didn't see an offside and a ref didn't see handball, where do we stop? The season would never end with the amount of replays that would have to be played.
> *The game I mentioned wasn't a referee mistake either, it was because one team prospered through unsporting conduct. Arsenal took it upon themselves to offer the replay, therefore if the French did the same it would not alter International football. If anything by a replay it would push forward the need for goalline techhnology to be introduced at least into international football where the chances to achieve are under a much smaller timeframe.*
> 
> Did Englad get a replay after the hand of God in 1986?
> ...


----------



## MrMan (20 Nov 2009)

Teatime said:


> The silly Americans called them 'Freedom Fries' for a time.
> 
> This issue is going like the Roy Keane saga - it is the people that know least about football that have the most to say...



Which shows how great the sport is that it can draw in people for the big occassions who don't generally have a clue. It's there for us all to enjoy and another shot at letting us all enjoy the world cup would be great.


----------



## Sunny (20 Nov 2009)

Thats my point. Arsenal offered the replay because it was their conduct. Had nothing to do with the referee. They wouldn't have offered it if their striker had dived in the box to win a penalty of if they scored a goal using their hand. They would have just said, the ref gave it so thats football.
There is no example of a team offering to replay a match or FIFA ordering a replay based on a referee making a wrong decison or missing an incident. Even the example being used by the FAI is incorrect because it was based on the referee making an incorrect award to an incident he did see i.e. a free out rather than a retake of the penalty.
I am all for the introduction of technology but FIFA cannot grant a replay and France should not offer one in this case. Otherwise we will have calls for replays after every dodgy decision.
Its over. Look to change the laws and try to make sure it doesn't happen again but there is no way back for Ireland. And I hate that as much as anyone but we are just looking stupid now having Brian Cowan and the Government interfering


----------



## Liamos (20 Nov 2009)

I see Roy Keane has stuck his head into it now saying he feels sorry for the players and the fans but not the FAI. "What goes around comes around" he says. Not like Roy to give his opinion!


----------



## RMCF (20 Nov 2009)

Liamos said:


> I see Roy Keane has stuck his head into it now saying he feels sorry for the players and the fans but not the FAI. "What goes around comes around" he says. Not like Roy to give his opinion!



Idiot.

You'd think he would be better to concentrate on trying to get a win for his shocking Ipswich side.


----------



## Shawady (20 Nov 2009)

Niall Quinn reckons it was the greatest injustice he has ever seen in sport.
Keane didn't hold back on the FAI.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sunny (20 Nov 2009)

Liamos said:


> You seem to know it all. "The Irish players would have done the same." You speak with such authority. How do you know this?


 
By the way:

http://www.independent.ie/sport/soccer/duff-i-would-have-handled-the-ball-1949839.html


----------



## Shawady (20 Nov 2009)

This is one of the interesting things about this episode. Trapatoni and a lot of the players don't blame Henry. Its as if they are accepting anyone in this position would chance their arm (pardon the pun) and its up to the ref to spot it.
Surely this is putting it up to FIFA to introduce video evidence. Basically the players are saying we will cheat and if we get away with it so be it.


----------



## Staples (20 Nov 2009)

James Lawton has written what I think is a good article that offers some perspective onthe issue. 

A wrong occurred.
It reflects badly on Henry and on Football.
These things happen sometimes in sport.
We need to take the postives and move on.  

http://www.independent.ie/sport/soc...all-angel-with-an-eye-for-deceit-1949464.html


----------



## Sunny (20 Nov 2009)

Shawady said:


> This is one of the interesting things about this episode. Trapatoni and a lot of the players don't blame Henry. Its as if they are accepting anyone in this position would chance their arm (pardon the pun) and its up to the ref to spot it.
> Surely this is putting it up to FIFA to introduce video evidence. Basically the players are saying we will cheat and if we get away with it so be it.


 
Players will always look to get away with things as things happen in the heat of battle. Even with the use of video evidence in rugby, we still see eye gouging and other foul play. Its the nature of sport. 
Was thinking this morning about where I would like to see video evidence used in soccer. It would have been very easy for the ref to ask the fourth official if there was any reason that he couldn't award the goal on Wednesday. Would have taken 30 secs. I have no problem with that. However, I have to admit I have issues with videos being used to decide on penalty calls, foul play, offside etc.

Looked at the incident again and I have to the say I think the offside was nearly a worse decison. The French players were never onside so it should have been an easy call once the free kick was hit


----------



## Caveat (20 Nov 2009)

What about Henry's reputation as a result of all of this?

As far as I can gather Maradonna lost a lot of international respect from the 86 incident.  He probably didn't care though but Henry might.


----------



## Latrade (20 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> What about Henry's reputation as a result of all of this?
> 
> As far as I can gather Maradonna lost a lot of international respect from the 86 incident. He probably didn't care though but Henry might.


 
I think most disresepct was from England though and this partly because of the genius goal he scored single-handed following that goal and Argentina were the better team and the best team in the tournament.

Also the Arsenal analogy: nice to quote from the Arsenal website, but that's not my recollection. It was only really after sustained media attention that Arsenal relented. It was the gracious and immediate "let's play again" it's as Arsenal seem to portray.

But that's where the FAI have handled this perfectly. FIFA will do nothing and I think the FIFA letter was just procedure from the FAI, it's the French one that is the important one. It's only France who can agree to a replay. I doubt they will and this is going to reflect even worse on the French. They're in a no-win situation.


----------



## galleyslave (20 Nov 2009)

ney001 said:


> I know it's a serious situation but I did laugh out loud when I heard the papers in the UK referring to it as 'The Hand of Frog'


or the  hand of gaul...


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Nov 2009)

Hand Gaul it was it the paper


----------



## MrMan (20 Nov 2009)

Sunny said:


> Thats my point. Arsenal offered the replay because it was their conduct. Had nothing to do with the referee. They wouldn't have offered it if their striker had dived in the box to win a penalty of if they scored a goal using their hand. They would have just said, the ref gave it so thats football.
> There is no example of a team offering to replay a match or FIFA ordering a replay based on a referee making a wrong decison or missing an incident. Even the example being used by the FAI is incorrect because it was based on the referee making an incorrect award to an incident he did see i.e. a free out rather than a retake of the penalty.
> I am all for the introduction of technology but FIFA cannot grant a replay and France should not offer one in this case. Otherwise we will have calls for replays after every dodgy decision.
> Its over. Look to change the laws and try to make sure it doesn't happen again but there is no way back for Ireland. And I hate that as much as anyone but we are just looking stupid now having Brian Cowan and the Government interfering



Look i agree that politicians should stay out of it, but if there is a chance of a replay the FAI have to go for it. I don't think it can happen and the silence is deafening from FIFA and the French FA so that tells its own story.
As per the Arsenal game the point is that they took it upon themselves to make the offer. France can say that we got away with it but that then condones cheating, morally they could end this with an offer of a replay, but that won't happen.


----------



## One (20 Nov 2009)

FIFA have now replied to the request from the FAI saying there cannot be a replay. They seem to be willing to continue with a fundamentally flawed method of referring games. That will only lead to more unfair decisions. I would think that it is almost inevitable that there will be some incorrect decisions made in the World Cup 2010 that are avoidable. FIFA obviously think they are not competent enough to introduce video evidence into soccer in a way that makes the game better. 

I guess the message is that it is okay to cheat as long as you don’t get caught. And if you don’t get caught, then the referee is in the wrong. And if the game is over, we don’t have much right to give out about it or we are sore losers, so we just have to accept it. Well 225,000 people have signed up to the Facebook petition for a replay. Nothing has yet been said that leads me to the conclusion that it is not right to complain about this. Cheating is wrong! When does cheating stop being wrong and start being beyond criticism? When the referee doesn’t see it? No! When the game is over? No! When those at FIFA say there will be no replay? No!

This side of sport is absolutely disgusting. I don’t blame the English one bit for giving out about The Hand of God incident for 23 years. I have much more time for a player like Gary Lineker than I would have for a cheat like Thierry Henry. That French President Sarkozy is no better! He can keep his apology to himself as far as I am concerned. If he was a proper leader, he would call for a replay, and not just give an apology. The French team have not earned their place in the World Cup 2010. They stole it. As far as I am concerned and they should acknowledge that and tell FIFA they will replay the game at a neutral ground. Either that or go to South Africa in shame!


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Nov 2009)

And to make it worse, Henry has now said he'd like to have a replay but its not his call. Just after FIFA say its not going to happen. How low can this guy get?


----------



## Bronte (20 Nov 2009)

Well look on the bright side no more World Cup means no more soccer matches and that's gotta be a good thing as there are way too many of them   Even the other night it went on far too long with the extra time and all that.  It's been nothing but football on the news as well, it's time to put an end to it, it's not like it was the end of the world or something.


----------



## oldtimer (20 Nov 2009)

Personally, I agree with Trappatoni - the game is over and a replay is impossible. It is cruel justice but such is life. I have also heard what Roy Keane has said this morning. I am no fan of Keane and thought his behaviour in Saipan was disgraceful, but he did make a few good points in his interview. He stated ''why was the ball not cleared?'' This is very valid. For me, the big turning point was when John O'Shea went off injured. When I saw McShane coming on, I turned to my wife who knows nothing about football and said  '' oh my God here is an accident waiting to happen.'' The guy is accident prone. Just look at his position for the goal. A free taken near the halfway line should never have reached Henry in the first place. Without doubt O'Shea would never have allowed the ball get to him. Like everybody, I still feel gutted. The team were absolutely marvellous and a credit to Ireland. What a lift qualifying would have given the country. Its going to be a horrible beginning to December, watching the World Cup draw (with France in and us out) on December 4th and then the Budget on December 9th.


----------



## ccbkd (20 Nov 2009)

Henry calls for replay - smacks of PR and window dressing to me... damage is done for us and Henrys image, at 33 I don't think he has time to recover like say Maradona and his second Goal against England in 1986.


----------



## Liamos (20 Nov 2009)

Oldtimer, I'm afraid I can't agree with you on Keane. I used to like the guy but now he just tries to say something controversial everytime he speaks. Hes just using this as a stick to beat the FAI with. He says "What goes around comes around". What does this mean? That Ireland deserve to be knocked out by unfair means?

Roy states that Ireland should have defended the freekick better. Maybe he should direct some of this advice to his own players!


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Nov 2009)

Don't start the Roy debate again PLEASE!!!!


----------



## ccbkd (20 Nov 2009)

Bronte said:


> Well look on the bright side no more World Cup means no more soccer matches and that's gotta be a good thing as there are way too many of them  Even the other night it went on far too long with the extra time and all that. It's been nothing but football on the news as well, it's time to put an end to it, it's not like it was the end of the world or something.


 
So the World Cup has been cancelled - Unbelieveable this story just grow and grows


----------



## S.L.F (20 Nov 2009)

Anybody who wants to see Ireland and France play again do so here



I got France 45-1 Ireland


----------



## Birroc (20 Nov 2009)

How can we harness the anger over the Henry handball and direct it to the people who have inflicted or about to inflict other injustices on us e.g. FF, unscrupulous developers, senior bankers, unions etc etc?


----------



## Birroc (20 Nov 2009)

Tinker Bell said:


> In mid summer hubby and I spent three weeks in France, as we have been doing for years...that was our last holiday there


 
have ye stopped French kissing too?


----------



## Caveat (21 Nov 2009)

Have I picked this up wrong? I don't want to give unnecessary glimmers of hope to the eternally optimistic but I could have sworn I heard, on the radio this evening,  something along the lines of the following from FIFA:

"Well Ireland want a replay, Henry wants a replay, so it's up to the French football authorities"

Might this actually happen then?!


----------



## RMCF (21 Nov 2009)

Caveat said:


> Have I picked this up wrong? I don't want to give unnecessary glimmers of hope to the eternally optimistic but I could have sworn I heard, on the radio this evening,  something along the lines of the following from FIFA:
> 
> "Well Ireland want a replay, Henry wants a replay, so it's up to the French football authorities"
> 
> *Might this actually happen then*?!




Zero chance. The reason Henry said it was because he knew the FFF would say no (in fact they had already said no by the time he said it should be replayed - just to try to gain some of his credibility back - tosser).

FIFA would NEVER allow it either, and they are the important ones.

Its all ancient history I'm afraid. Time to move on.

Only good that would potentially come out of all this is that FIFA might start to use video technology in the near future. But I'd be surprised to see that as they are so backward thinking.


----------



## MrMan (21 Nov 2009)

RMCF said:


> Zero chance. The reason Henry said it was because he knew the FFF would say no (in fact they had already said no by the time he said it should be replayed - just to try to gain some of his credibility back - tosser).
> 
> FIFA would NEVER allow it either, and they are the important ones.
> 
> ...




I think there would be more chance of video tech coming in if Ireland had denied France a place in the WC in the same circumstances. If anything FIFA will now brush the whole episode under the carpet.


----------



## Tinker Bell (21 Nov 2009)

Birroc said:


> have ye stopped French kissing too?


No. But kissing is a universal paradox - not just a French one. No Gillette razors will ever be in our salle de bain. Gillette may then have a rethink about paying obscene money to this arrogant cheat. Remember it is the buying public that provide the money that ultimately end up in Henry's pocket. We all have a say in how much he earns. If you decide not to tune in to a PPV channel for a match that he is playing in, the advertisers soon get the message. Today, four bottles of Chilean wine will be my weekly buy. In case you're worried about our intake, this is well inside the health guidelines for two people. Joking aside, we are just trying to get the message through a little bit.


----------



## sunrock (21 Nov 2009)

Roy Keane in an interview with sky T.V. referred to an earlier qualifying game against Georgia, when we were gifted a penalty over nothing by the referee. Robbie Keane scored the penalty.No one ,not even the Georgians asked for a replay.I`d almost forgotten that incident myself.There is luck in sport and bad luck...we were unlucky that the match officials didn`t spot the handball.If the situation was reversed there is no way Ireland would offer France a replay.It is understandable that everyone is emotional and very disappointed, becuse it was the one thing a lot of people used as a kind of escape from the realities of life.However if we persist with our moan...we will lose any bit of sympathy we might have and be seen as seriously sore losers and and people will question our mentality.
Even if France offered us a replay and I for one hope they don`t, would FIFA allow it? Just for the sake of argument...if we got our replay and got a handball goal and won because of it would we then offer the french another replay?
We have really  got to get over this...especially the stupid FAI and pathetic Dermot Aherne both asking for a replay make us look like a south american banana republic.
The next qualifying matches for EURO 2012 will begin next sept/oct and this episode will be just a memory. Finally to quote our great leader B.Cowan....
WE HAVE GOT TO GET REAL!!!!!!


----------



## z104 (21 Nov 2009)

Sunrock, You are absolutely right

How dare we expect the right thing to be done.


----------



## Birroc (21 Nov 2009)

Tinker Bell said:


> No. But kissing is a universal paradox - not just a French one. No Gillette razors will ever be in our salle de bain. Gillette may then have a rethink about paying obscene money to this arrogant cheat. Remember it is the buying public that provide the money that ultimately end up in Henry's pocket. We all have a say in how much he earns. If you decide not to tune in to a PPV channel for a match that he is playing in, the advertisers soon get the message. Today, four bottles of Chilean wine will be my weekly buy. In case you're worried about our intake, this is well inside the health guidelines for two people. Joking aside, we are just trying to get the message through a little bit.


 
But what about the linesman? Where is he from? I feel he is more to blame followed by the referee (Sweden) and then Henry. The linesman had a clear view of it and the offside. Robbie Keane handled the ball 2 or 3 times in that match but they were all spotted and a free kick awarded. 

This replay thing is starting to look like bad losers and for the government to be getting involved is kinda sickening. I hope they do bring in video analysis though.


----------



## mathepac (21 Nov 2009)

sunrock said:


> ... Finally to quote our great leader B.Cowan....
> WE HAVE GOT TO GET REAL!!!!!!


Personally I wouldn't be inclined to use Biffo or his cohort as benchmarks for greatness or reality.


----------



## Birroc (21 Nov 2009)

Teatime said:


> This issue is going like the Roy Keane saga - it is the people that know least about football that have the most to say...


 
Agreed. I remember my Granny being up in arms at this Roy Keane 'brat' in 2002 even though she had never watched a game of soccer in her entire life. Same happening again wrt Mr. Henry.


----------



## One (21 Nov 2009)

Does someone seem more annoyed about the phone ringing twice than Thierry Henry handling the ball twice?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/internationals/8370327.stm

He is as entertaining off the field as he was on it.


----------



## Deiseblue (21 Nov 2009)

Just back today after a great week in Paris.
The supporters were great and the team played as well as I've seen them play in years.
If anything the French people seem to be more embarassed every day that passes and we could'nt walk down the street without people expressing embarassment/sympathy.
Lot of good it will do us though !


----------



## Lak (22 Nov 2009)

legs-akimbo said:


> there were two players on that pitch that played a pivotal role in Irelands defeat and I do not consider Henry to be one of them.
> Lloris the French keeper was awesome in both games and if it had not been for him the game(s) would have been won comfortably.
> The other is Mc'Shane...The moment O shea hobbled off and Mc'shane stepped onto that pitch I said "This game is lost"
> Mc'Shane was in the perfect position both goal and ball side of Henry but somehow miracuoulously out manouvered himself to end up as a spectator OFF the pitch at the side of the goal, the lad is a very VERY poor footballer.
> What Henry did was despicable but there was more than one reason Ireland were defeated.


 

At last someone else saw the REAL reason we lost a place in S.Africa, even if it did come from the scum bag traitor from Cork.
As usual though Keane managed to turn around a major incident to be all about him him him.
When it comes to major World cup embarrassments Roy Keane will always and forever be head and shoulders above Henry to the Irish nation. At least Henry had the grace to apologise and admit his wrong doing.

And one more thing Roy conveniantly ommitted to mention the awfull player who cost Ireland their place was one he himself paid huge money for when at Sunderland...How ironic.


----------



## Caveat (23 Nov 2009)

Birroc said:


> I remember my Granny being up in arms at this Roy Keane 'brat' in 2002 even though she had never watched a game of soccer in her entire life.


 
So what? You don't need to know anything about football to recognise spoiled, petulant, bullying egotism.



legs-akimbo said:


> As usual though Keane managed to turn around a major incident to be all about him him him.
> When it comes to major World cup embarrassments Roy Keane will always and forever be head and shoulders above Henry to the Irish nation. At least Henry had the grace to apologise and admit his wrong doing.


 
+1


----------



## levelpar (23 Nov 2009)

Thierry Henry has changed his name to Tearly Henry


----------



## Shawady (23 Nov 2009)

legs-akimbo said:


> As usual though Keane managed to turn around a major incident to be all about him him him.


 
Ipswich have only won 1 match out of 17 so its no surprise that Keane was happy to go on about the FAI. He probably would not want to be reminded of how much better Sunderland are doing this season under Steve Bruce compared to Keane last season.

[broken link removed]


----------



## RMCF (24 Nov 2009)

I see 'Le Cheat' is now claiming that he was thinking about retiring over the pain he caused

Yeah right. Of course you were Thierry.

This wouldn't just be a cynical ploy, exactly like calling for a replay even though your own FA said it would not happen, just to try to get some sympathy and people back on your side again, would it?

Some will say, "Look at him, he comforted the Irish players, said a replay was a fair thing to do and he also thought about quitting - he's not a bad fella".

Pull the other one ya cheating git. Great to hear the Atletic Bilbao fans boo'd him the other night in La Liga. Hope he gets that EVERYWHERE he goes.


----------



## MrMan (24 Nov 2009)

Shawady said:


> Ipswich have only won 1 match out of 17 so its no surprise that Keane was happy to go on about the FAI. He probably would not want to be reminded of how much better Sunderland are doing this season under Steve Bruce compared to Keane last season.
> 
> [broken link removed]




And do you think the reporters were interested in asking him about Ipswich or were they banking on fireworks by asking about the Irish game? Maybe he shouldn't have offered his opinion, but it's far more interested to watch and listen to him than the usual script that managers and players babble on with.


----------



## MrMan (24 Nov 2009)

RMCF said:


> I see 'Le Cheat' is now claiming that he was thinking about retiring over the pain he caused
> 
> Yeah right. Of course you were Thierry.
> 
> ...


Cantona came out with a good one ' what I can't believe is that he sat next to the Irish player on the pitch after screwing him over' The English press lve him though so he will get passed it fairly quickly, unlike say Ronaldo who they still refer to as 'the winker'.


----------



## ccbkd (24 Nov 2009)

Every thing Henry has done since and including the Handball has been calculated.. sitting down beside dunne for cameras after game, making statement calling for replay after FIFA said there would be no replay and last but by no mean least his statement about retiring - yeah right Thievery not only are you a cheat but you are also Sly!


----------



## Chocks away (24 Nov 2009)

Thievery was and is very hypocritical. Everything that he does has the bottom line in sight. Did he try to get people thinking that he was so dejected as he stared at the ground after the match? Perhaps he was, as the realization of the video camera poking it's scrutinuous head. He cheated fellow professionals out of a chance to play on the world stage. Hey lads, ye know the products that he advertises. And ye know what to do? Thats right, make ye'r presence felt.


----------



## Shawady (30 Nov 2009)

FAI now looking to be the 33rd team at the world cup next year. Can't see it happening.
Wonder if the issue of compensation will come up?

[broken link removed]


----------



## burger1979 (30 Nov 2009)

its getting embarassing at this stage, just let it go. i think most of the general public have gotten over it at this stage so why cant they? 

more cannon fodder for roy's press conference on friday though, no doubt it will have more cameras in it than usual.


----------

